# TTS Re-maped !!



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Just a quick post to say we can now offer re-maps for the New TTs

Let me just say it went like a rocket !

thanks

RRP is Â£449 all in.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you only done a "manual gearbox version", or have you overcome the "problem" with torque limits for the S-tronic (mechanically and/or in software)?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Arne,I think that is S-tronic in the pic. (I could be wrong).


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

VAGTECH said:


> Just a quick post to say we can now offer re-maps for the New TTs
> 
> Let me just say it went like a rocket !
> 
> ...


 Hi.What kind of gains have you got?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a manual gearbox.

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

what about the turbo lag, better, worse or no different?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

hugy said:


> Arne,I think that is S-tronic in the pic. (I could be wrong).


Might be right, but I don't know how the manual stick looks like...
And do we see the upper part of the left padle?

No matter what - I am very querious to hear how they have solved it - and as you asked - what is the result/gains?

We need an answere NOW :!: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> what about the turbo lag, better, worse or no different?


you're increasing boost not the size of the turbo :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> And do we see the upper part of the left padle?


No S-Tronic paddle, turn signal handle. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

caney said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > what about the turbo lag, better, worse or no different?
> ...


yup i know that, what i should have said was: will the boost come in earlier, is that an option?


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Why does it need to come in sooner - that would spoil the engine and make it feel like an A4 or Eos 2.0T. Best bit is the kick when it hits 2500.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i know i like the kick also, it's just that many on here complain that there is no power below 2.5k revs, was just wondering if a map would help this?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Ditto. I am also keen to find out what can be done, would probably like to try some options but might sacrifice a bit of top-end for more pull a bit lower down. Was used to the V6 ya'know 

Also, having the S-tronic myself that is definitely an s-tronic in the pic.

What gains did you get? Did you dyno it before and after?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Group buy offer?

can we see the graphs pls?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

caney said:


> with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:


With those figures is there any point in releasing the RS?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

What an unprofessional_ advert _if you wanna call it that.

No details at all. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

yangliang said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:
> ...


If it has an R5T in it what would that map to ? Dont forget what Nissan's RB26 was capable of in the Skyline :twisted:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> Why does it need to come in sooner - that would spoil the engine and make it feel like an A4 or Eos 2.0T. Best bit is the kick when it hits 2500.


having to wait for power delivery is a bug, not a feature


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

caney said:


> with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:


more like 300-310Bhp


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:
> ...


310 is a chip only with all the above mods you are looking at 340 odd I would guess. Always a good idea to buy an easy to tune car


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > with a remap,fuel pump upgrade and miltek exhaust you lucky owners will be looking at 340-350bhp with matching torque! You then have a very fast TT for sure :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: You wish :lol:

You get more than that (310) with just a remap.....

The TTS is sooo much easier to tune up than the Cayman S :wink:

And it does not cost much either.... 8)


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back to u all... been sorting out the GTI show.

We can offer a TT club price . The car was not put on the rr. It was a main dealer car used as a demo for the . The tuning is very close to the S3 E30 etc etc.. We have seen them on the RR's making a good 300+hp.. All down to the set up and the fuel.. But after drving the car its like night and day. Pull's nice bit of a kick but not like the for RST'sof the 90's..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I am aware that many main dealer demo cars (more so the TDI's) have been mapped, bit of a wrong un if they are being marketed as standard if you ask me

Is this a dealer option now ?


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Our local dealer sells it as a after sales part.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Any news on an S-Tronic version?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

VAGTECH said:


> Our local dealer sells it as a after sales part.


Warrantied as well ?


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Warrantied as well ?

Yes as long as they sell the re-map

They would rather they know what car's are running on re-maps


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Any news on an S-Tronic version?

Yes is a posh word for DSG we do the Golf E30 GTI and the LCR with the DSG all day long. Also we have a 3.2V6 TT with a HAP 400hp turbo kit on with the DSG done 20k with it on all fine

Thanks Mike


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

VAGTECH said:


> Warrantied as well ?
> 
> Yes as long as they sell the re-map
> 
> They would rather they know what car's are running on re-maps


 8)


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Am I hearing this right...Audi warrantied remaps?


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Like I said only if they re-map the car..

Its not all dealers just some i guess !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry, might have missed this but what is the output?
300? 310? 320BHP?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, might have missed this but what is the output?
> 300? 310? 320BHP?


302.176 :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not worth it at that. its only an increase of 20bhp. I demand a 40bhp increase.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> its only an increase of 20bhp.


like the TTS compared to the 3.2


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or a moped to a lawnmower.

Nothing to do with a vs b. Turbo cars should be getting gains of 40+bhp.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> or a moped to a lawnmower.
> 
> Nothing to do with a vs b. Turbo cars should be getting gains of 40+bhp.


Surely only if the standard audi map isnt already reaching the boundaries of the engines output, theres only so much you can increase the boost by.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the T goes from 200 to 240 and thats with a much smaller turbo.
So why with a bigger turbo better cooling and airflow do you only go a 20bhp increase. Doesnt make sense, or am i totally missing the point?


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Take your point Tosh but i would imagine that the standard TTS map is a more aggressive one, relative to its potential than the standard T map versus its potential....ie TTS is already at 90% where the T is at say 70%...theres only so far you can go and one of the things that makes the S an S is a more aggressive map of the 2.0 engine....plus a whopping great turbo...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Suge_K said:


> ..ie TTS is already at 90% where the T is at say 70%...theres only so far you can go and one of the things that makes the S an S is a more aggressive map of the 2.0 engine....plus a whopping great turbo...


sorry but that's bollox  the ko4 fitted to the tts,s3,anniversary golf is capable of 340/350bhp,APS have the golf which makes 340bhp,JBS did a S3 which made 346bhp,MRC tuning also did a Golf which made 340bhp.how can the TTs be at 90% when it's only pushing 1.2bar of boost,hardly aggressive is it really? :wink:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

To be honest 'i know nuuthing' it was just following on from others comments trying to find some logic, not scientific fact, so dont get your knickers in a twist... :roll:


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Sorry

The car should make a good 310+hp.. The car was only running 95 ron. Also it was never taken the the RR so can really same.. The same tuning was taken from car's that had been on the RR seeing a good 310hp.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

When Listers Audi offered AMD remaps years ago, they charged 4 times the amount that AMD themselves were quoting.

Which main dealers are offering this, and what are they charging?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But the T goes from 200 to 240 and thats with a much smaller turbo.


the GTI edition 30 already uses the K04, so the band for that engine starts at 230hp.



caney said:


> sorry but that's bollox  the ko4 fitted to the tts,s3,anniversary golf is capable of 340/350bhp,APS have the golf which makes 340bhp,JBS did a S3 which made 346bhp,MRC tuning also did a Golf which made 340bhp.how can the TTs be at 90% when it's only pushing 1.2bar of boost,hardly aggressive is it really? :wink:


in the german forum someone drives an vauxhall opc with [email protected] everything is possible. the question is where the limit of the average engine is, not where one engine once went and didn't explode. in uk you can probably expect more tuning potential, as you're only using peaks of it, but if you intend to travel a few hundred kilometers on the autobahn at vmax in a row those considerations should be made.

the TTS should be at least as moddable as the S3 though as it's the same engine, but i don't think it'll exceed that noticably.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Suge_K said:


> To be honest 'i know nuuthing' it was just following on from others comments trying to find some logic, not scientific fact, so dont get your knickers in a twist... :roll:


  what did you write it for then :lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

A guy from APS mentioned, on 'another' forum that it was a potential realisation issue as per my comment (ish)....i plucked the %s out of the air to illustrate the point...that being said if the same engine has been mapped to more bhp in other models you have to wonder, but apparently other components come into play and affect the 'safe' maximum i.e. other performance mods on the tts may be different to say the S3...

but what do i know...


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

neil1003 said:


> When Listers Audi offered AMD remaps years ago, they charged 4 times the amount that AMD themselves were quoting.
> 
> Which main dealers are offering this, and what are they charging?


A VERY good question Neil.

Better still, which Audi dealers are offering this with full warranty, and how much are they charging?

Now, where's the answer...


----------

